# Unexpected bundle of Joy



## jandy (Aug 9, 2015)

I posted a photo some time back - our new Mum to be - Crystal (and new owner) - just to check she was looking OK to the experienced eye.

We were expecting Crystal to foal in September, and going back to the breeder for foaling - imagine the confusion and shock when, at 11pm, whilst letting the dogs our for their evening ablutions I heard a strange, non-familiar whinny from the paddock. Upon investigating (in my bathrobe) I found Crystal in the throws of labour!!

Now, I am sure, to the experienced horse owner this may have been obvious for a few days - but I wasn't looking or keeping an eye on such things as we were not due until September and it was only the 3rd August.




A quick change into clothes, bring Crystal into the house yard so we at least have outside lighting, phone the vet (he will be there in 15 minutes), phone the breeder HELP what do I do now. "Determine head first or not"... Well there are 2 hoofs showing - but are they front or back? So this novice has to determine "is there a head following" ..... Oh My! (talk about initiation as mid-wife over the phone). All well, and just 5 minutes after the vet arrives we have a BEAUTIFUL filly - Abigail.

The story doesn't end there.

The vet leaves and husband and I sit on our front lawn in utter shock and amazement as the past half an hour of events, and this beautiful mom and baby laying in front of us. It is then I realise poor Abigail still has a cord and bag attached - so its back onto phone to the vet and then breeder and finally THEN I am confident to tie dental floss (its the best this family has under the circumstances that we are not set up for birthing - remember she was suppose to go back to the breeder! lol) and snip.... Another success in my mid-wife training.

Now that it is all over - and we have the most beautiful foal ever born



I am SO SO SO glad she was born in my front yard and not a 30 minute drive away

*Just a few minutes old... *_one very proud new mom_






_*Abigail - 8 hours old*_


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 9, 2015)

Congratulations on the arrival, she is wonderful.

And a BIG congratulations to you for staying so calm, sounds like you did just perfect





And we will be requiring picture updates


----------



## chandab (Aug 10, 2015)

Congrats


----------



##  (Aug 10, 2015)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! You did just perfectly, asking the vet for help when you didn't know what to do. She is just lovely~~~!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 10, 2015)

AWESOME - and she is way cute!


----------



## lkblazin (Aug 10, 2015)

Congratulations!!! Very cute!!


----------



## atotton (Aug 10, 2015)

Congrats, the 2nd picture is too cute!


----------



## Carly Rae (Aug 11, 2015)

She is so adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Aug 11, 2015)

She is adorable.


----------

